# Post your favorite Mass recipes please!



## pimprn (Apr 27, 2010)

Im hoping to make a fun thread and get some ideas on delicious MASS building recipes........i am 21 used to moms cooking but can cook well for myself. I do not really like what i cook though because it is not as delicious so wondering if anybody would like to share their tasty meals.


----------

